# Darwinports et Wormux



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème avec Darwinports.
Donc, en bref, j'ai installé darwinports et tapé dans le terminal
"sudo port install wormux"
et le terminal me répond ça:


> powerbook-g4-12blablablablabla:~ Charlub$ sudo port install wormux
> --->  Configuring libsdl
> Error: Target com.apple.configure returned: configure failure: shell command "cd "/opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_devel_libsdl/work/SDL-1.2.9" && CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.0 CPP=/usr/bin/cpp-4.0 CXX=/usr/bin/g++-4.0 ./configure --prefix=/opt/local --enable-shared --mandir=/opt/local/share/man" returned error 77
> Command output: checking build system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0
> ...



du coup.... je pense qu'il y a une erreur... mais je pige pas.... ça devrais marcher non ? :rateau:​


----------



## plovemax (27 Avril 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème avec Darwinports.
> Donc, en bref, j'ai installé darwinports et tapé dans le terminal
> "sudo port install wormux"
> et le terminal me répond ça:
> ...



Je ne sais pas si çà un rapport mais sur le site de fink http://fink.sourceforge.net/ ils rapportent un problème avec rsync lorsque la dernière mise à jour sécurité a été effectuée. Tu devrais peut-être voir de ce coté là?

edit : j'ai lu trop vite ce n'est pas la dernière maj sécurité qui pose problème mais la 2006-001. La maj 2006-002 doit avoir corrigé le tir....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

heu.... j'utilise pas fink, mais Darwinports


----------



## plovemax (27 Avril 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> heu.... j'utilise pas fink, mais Darwinports


Oui j'avais bien compris  
MAIS le problème dont ils parlent sur le site ne concerne pas fink directement mais la mise à jour de rsync de apple par la maj sécurité, qui empêche fink de fonctionner correctement, de là a supposer que ton problème relève du même cas ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

D'ac 
Donc c'est de la faute de mise à jour  
zut... tant pis... je jouerait pas


----------



## plovemax (27 Avril 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> D'ac
> Donc c'est de la faute de mise à jour
> zut... tant pis... je jouerait pas


Heu tu as lu mon edit sur le post #2? 
Sinon une question me taraude; Wormux a été porté sur Mac? Je croyais que la communauté linux avait été autorisée à créer wormux uniquement si le jeu restait sur cette plateforme?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

heu...  ben la ca tourne avec darwin, donc je sait pas si on peut apeler ca un portage. Une mise a jour de rsync suffirait donc ?


----------



## plovemax (27 Avril 2006)

apparement oui, si ton problème vient bien de là


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Comment jsuis à la masse


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Avril 2006)

En lisant ce thread j'ai découvert wormux, j'ai fait une recherche Google et j'ai vu que c'était un clone de Worms, LIBRE !!

wooow


j'ai donc installé DarwinPorts (je n'utilisai que fink jusqu'alors) et wormux : tout s'est passer sans soucis, aucune erreurs et wormux et super


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème avec Darwinports.
> Donc, en bref, j'ai installé darwinports et tapé dans le terminal
> "sudo port install wormux"
> et le terminal me répond ça:
> ...


il y a une note à propos de gcc ..... (tu exposes un problème qui a été abordé plusieurs fois sur la liste )
soit du compile avec gcc-3.5

ou
branche gcc-4 de darwinport 

et non gcc-4 apple
/usr/bin/gcc-4.0


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> il y a une note à propos de gcc ..... (tu exposes un problème qui a été abordé plusieurs fois sur la liste )
> soit du compile avec gcc-3.5
> 
> ou
> ...



Heu.....   désolé, je pige pas trop là


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu.....   désolé, je pige pas trop là



See `config.log' for more details.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while
running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by configure, which was
generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/opt/local --enable-shared --mandir=/opt/local/share/man

## --------- ##
## Platform. ##
## --------- ##

hostname = The-Offspring.local
uname -m = Power Macintosh
uname -r = 8.6.0
uname -s = Darwin
uname -v = Darwin Kernel Version 8.6.0: Tue Mar  7 16:58:48 PST 2006; root:xnu-792.6.70.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC

/usr/bin/uname -p = powerpc
/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown
/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown
/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown
hostinfo               = Mach kernel version:
     Darwin Kernel Version 8.6.0: Tue Mar  7 16:58:48 PST 2006; root:xnu-792.6.70.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC
Kernel configured for a single processor only.
1 processor is physically available.
Processor type: ppc7450 (PowerPC 7450)
Processor active: 0
Primary memory available: 512.00 megabytes
Default processor set: 63 tasks, 215 threads, 1 processors
Load average: 2.02, Mach factor: 0.26
/bin/machine           = unknown
/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown
/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /opt/local/bin
PATH: /opt/local/sbin
PATH: /bin
PATH: /sbin
PATH: /usr/bin
PATH: /usr/sbin
PATH: /usr/X11R6/bin


## ----------- ##
## Core tests. ##
## ----------- ##

configure:1636: checking build system type
configure:1654: result: powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0
configure:1662: checking host system type
configure:1676: result: powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0
configure:1684: checking target system type
configure:1698: result: powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0
configure:1727: checking for a BSD-compatible install
configure:1782: result: /usr/bin/install -c
configure:1793: checking whether build environment is sane
configure:1836: result: yes
configure:1901: checking for gawk
configure:1930: result: no
configure:1901: checking for mawk
configure:1930: result: no
configure:1901: checking for nawk
configure:1930: result: no
configure:1901: checking for awk
configure:1917: found /usr/bin/awk
configure:1927: result: awk
configure:1937: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)
configure:1961: result: no
configure:2213: checking for style of include used by make
configure:2241: result: none
configure:2312: checking for gcc
configure:2338: result: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
configure:2582: checking for C compiler version
configure:2585: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 --version </dev/null >&5
./configure: line 1: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0: No such file or directory
configure:2588: $? = 127
configure:2590: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -v </dev/null >&5
./configure: line 1: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0: No such file or directory
configure:2593: $? = 127
configure:2595: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -V </dev/null >&5
./configure: line 1: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0: No such file or directory
configure:2598: $? = 127
configure:2621: checking for C compiler default output file name
configure:2624: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0    conftest.c  >&5
./configure: line 1: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0: No such file or directory
configure:2627: $? = 127
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h.  */
| 
| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""
| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""
| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""
| #define PACKAGE "SDL"
| #define VERSION "1.2.9"
| /* end confdefs.h.  */
| 
| int
| main ()
| {
| 
|   ;
|   return 0;
| }
configure:2666: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##
## Cache variables. ##
## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0
ac_cv_build_alias=powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0
ac_cv_env_CC_set=set
ac_cv_env_CC_value=/usr/bin/gcc-4.0
ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=
ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value=
ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=
ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=
ac_cv_env_CPP_set=set
ac_cv_env_CPP_value=/usr/bin/cpp-4.0
ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=
ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=
ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=
ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value=
ac_cv_env_CXX_set=set
ac_cv_env_CXX_value=/usr/bin/g++-4.0
ac_cv_env_F77_set=
ac_cv_env_F77_value=
ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_set=
ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_value=
ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=
ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=
ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=
ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=
ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=
ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=
ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=
ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=
ac_cv_host=powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0
ac_cv_host_alias=powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0
ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'
ac_cv_prog_AWK=awk
ac_cv_prog_ac_ct_CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.0
ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=no
ac_cv_target=powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0
ac_cv_target_alias=powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0

## ----------------- ##
## Output variables. ##
## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_devel_libsdl/work/SDL-1.2.9/missing --run aclocal-1.9'
ALLOCA=''
ALSA_CFLAGS=''
ALSA_LIBS=''
AMDEPBACKSLASH='\'
AMDEP_FALSE='#'
AMDEP_TRUE=''
AMTAR='${SHELL} /opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_devel_libsdl/work/SDL-1.2.9/missing --run tar'
AR=''
ARCH=''
ARTSCCONFIG=''
AS=''
ASFLAGS=''
AUDIO_DRIVERS=''
AUDIO_SUBDIRS=''
AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_devel_libsdl/work/SDL-1.2.9/missing --run autoconf'
AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_devel_libsdl/work/SDL-1.2.9/missing --run autoheader'
AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_devel_libsdl/work/SDL-1.2.9/missing --run automake-1.9'
AWK='awk'
CC='/usr/bin/gcc-4.0'
CCAS=''
CCASFLAGS=''
CCDEPMODE=''
CDROM_DRIVERS=''
CDROM_SUBDIRS=''
CFLAGS=''
CPP='/usr/bin/cpp-4.0'
CPPFLAGS=''
CXX='/usr/bin/g++-4.0'
CXXCPP=''
CXXDEPMODE=''
CXXFLAGS=''
CYGPATH_W='echo'
DEFS=''
DEPDIR='.deps'
DIRECTFB_CFLAGS=''
DIRECTFB_LIBS=''
DLLTOOL=''
ECHO='echo'
ECHO_C=''
ECHO_N='-n'
ECHO_T=''
EGREP=''
ENABLE_SHARED_FALSE=''
ENABLE_SHARED_TRUE=''
ENABLE_STATIC_FALSE=''
ENABLE_STATIC_TRUE=''
ESD_CFLAGS=''
ESD_CONFIG=''
ESD_LIBS=''
EXEEXT=''
F77=''
FFLAGS=''
HAVE_NASM_FALSE=''
HAVE_NASM_TRUE=''
INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'
INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'
INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'
INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='${SHELL} $(install_sh) -c -s'
JOYSTICK_DRIVERS=''
JOYSTICK_SUBDIRS=''
LDFLAGS=''
LIBOBJS=''
LIBS=''
LIBTOOL=''
LN_S=''
LTLIBOBJS=''
LT_AGE='7'
LT_CURRENT='7'
LT_RELEASE='1.2'
LT_REVISION='2'
MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_devel_libsdl/work/SDL-1.2.9/missing --run makeinfo'
NASM=''
NASMFLAGS=''
OBJC=''
OBJCDEPMODE=''
OBJCFLAGS=''
OBJDUMP=''
OBJEXT=''
OSMESA_CONFIG=''
PACKAGE='SDL'
PACKAGE_BUGREPORT=''
PACKAGE_NAME=''
PACKAGE_STRING=''
PACKAGE_TARNAME=''
PACKAGE_VERSION=''
PATH_SEPARATOR=':'
PKG_CONFIG=''
PTH_CONFIG=''
RANLIB=''
SDL_BINARY_AGE='9'
SDL_CFLAGS=''
SDL_EXTRADIRS=''
SDL_EXTRALIBS=''
SDL_INTERFACE_AGE='2'
SDL_LIBS=''
SDL_MAJOR_VERSION='1'
SDL_MICRO_VERSION='9'
SDL_MINOR_VERSION='2'
SDL_RLD_FLAGS=''
SDL_STATIC_LIBS=''
SDL_VERSION='1.2.9'
SET_MAKE='MAKE=make'
SHARED_SYSTEM_LIBS=''
SHELL='/bin/sh'
STATIC_SYSTEM_LIBS=''
STRIP=''
SYSTEM_LIBS=''
TARGET_AIX_FALSE=''
TARGET_AIX_TRUE=''
TARGET_BEOS_FALSE=''
TARGET_BEOS_TRUE=''
TARGET_BSDI_FALSE=''
TARGET_BSDI_TRUE=''
TARGET_FREEBSD_FALSE=''
TARGET_FREEBSD_TRUE=''
TARGET_IRIX_FALSE=''
TARGET_IRIX_TRUE=''
TARGET_LINUX_FALSE=''
TARGET_LINUX_TRUE=''
TARGET_MACOSX_FALSE=''
TARGET_MACOSX_TRUE=''
TARGET_MACOS_FALSE=''
TARGET_MACOS_TRUE=''
TARGET_MINT_FALSE=''
TARGET_MINT_TRUE=''
TARGET_NETBSD_FALSE=''
TARGET_NETBSD_TRUE=''
TARGET_OPENBSD_FALSE=''
TARGET_OPENBSD_TRUE=''
TARGET_QNX_FALSE=''
TARGET_QNX_TRUE=''
TARGET_QTOPIA_FALSE=''
TARGET_QTOPIA_TRUE=''
TARGET_SOLARIS_FALSE=''
TARGET_SOLARIS_TRUE=''
TARGET_WIN32_FALSE=''
TARGET_WIN32_TRUE=''
USE_CLONE_FALSE=''
USE_CLONE_TRUE=''
USE_DIRECTX_FALSE=''
USE_DIRECTX_TRUE=''
VERSION='1.2.9'
VIDEO_DRIVERS=''
VIDEO_SUBDIRS=''
X_CFLAGS=''
X_EXTRA_LIBS=''
X_LIBS=''
X_PRE_LIBS=''
ac_ct_AR=''
ac_ct_AS=''
ac_ct_CC='/usr/bin/gcc-4.0'
ac_ct_CXX=''
ac_ct_DLLTOOL=''
ac_ct_F77=''
ac_ct_OBJDUMP=''
ac_ct_RANLIB=''
ac_ct_STRIP=''
alsa_lib=''
am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''
am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''
am__fastdepCXX_FALSE=''
am__fastdepCXX_TRUE=''
am__fastdepOBJC_FALSE=''
am__fastdepOBJC_TRUE=''
am__include='#'
am__leading_dot='.'
am__quote=''
am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'
am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'
arts_lib=''
bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'
build='powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0'
build_alias=''
build_cpu='powerpc'
build_os='darwin8.6.0'
build_vendor='apple'
datadir='${prefix}/share'
esd_lib=''
exec_prefix='NONE'
host='powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0'
host_alias=''
host_cpu='powerpc'
host_os='darwin8.6.0'
host_vendor='apple'
includedir='${prefix}/include'
infodir='${prefix}/info'
install_sh='/opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_devel_libsdl/work/SDL-1.2.9/install-sh'
libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'
libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'
localstatedir='${prefix}/var'
mandir='/opt/local/share/man'
mkdir_p='$(install_sh) -d'
oldincludedir='/usr/include'
prefix='/opt/local'
program_transform_name='s,x,x,'
sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'
sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'
sysconfdir='${prefix}/etc'
target='powerpc-apple-darwin8.6.0'
target_alias=''
target_cpu='powerpc'
target_os='darwin8.6.0'
target_vendor='apple'

## ----------- ##
## confdefs.h. ##
## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE "SDL"
#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""
#define PACKAGE_NAME ""
#define PACKAGE_STRING ""
#define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""
#define PACKAGE_VERSION ""
#define VERSION "1.2.9"

configure: exit 77


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2006)

```
configure:2585: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 --version </dev/null >&5
./configure: line 1: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0: No such file or directory
configure:2588: $? = 127
configure:2590: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -v </dev/null >&5
./configure: line 1: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0: No such file or directory
configure:2593: $? = 127
configure:2595: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -V </dev/null >&5
./configure: line 1: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0: No such file or directory
configure:2598: $? = 127
configure:2621: checking for C compiler default output file name
configure:2624: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0    conftest.c  >&5
./configure: line 1: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0: No such file or directory
configure:2627: $? = 127
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h.  */
| 
| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""
| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""
| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""
| #define PACKAGE "SDL"
| #define VERSION "1.2.9"
| /* end confdefs.h.  */
| 
| int
| main ()
| {
| 
|   ;
|   return 0;
| }
```
export CC="gcc" 
export GCC="gcc"
:rateau:

ou alors rerun autoconf


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ```
> configure:2585: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 --version </dev/null >&5
> ./configure: line 1: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0: No such file or directory
> configure:2588: $? = 127
> ...



The-Offspring:~ Charlub$ rerun autoconf
-bash: rerun: command not found



:rateau: jvais péter un cable


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2006)

http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/Manuals/automake-1.6.1/html_chapter/automake_5.html

aclocal ? pourquoi essaye tu de compiler des pkg complexes
si tu n'es pas familié de autoconf, automake , libtool ?


```
$> export CC="gcc" 
$> export GCC="gcc"
$> ./configure [--options]
```


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

ben... en fait j'essaye juste d'insaller wormux


----------



## L'ignorant (26 Juin 2006)

Tu n'as pas installé Xcode ???


----------

